# Solstice Publishing - Open for Submissions



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Good Evening Everyone,
I would like to invite you to an open call for submissions for Solstice Publishing.  We are an ebook publisher that offers ebook and print books.  We have a wonderful staff of editors and we look forward to reading your submissions.  Please click on www.solisticepublishing.com and go to the submission guidelines to get a good feel for what we like.  We offer the following genres - Romance, Paranormal, Sci-Fi/Fantasy, Adventure, Erotica, and Horror.  If you're looking for the right home for your lovingly edited piece of work check us out.  

Kelly Abell
Editor in Chief
Solstice Publishing - The Turning Point in Great Fiction


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Kelly,

I have a question.  Does the company take previously published e-books?  I read through the guidelines, but I didn't see anything that addressed that point.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm getting an error clicking on the link. I think you misspelled Solstice.

David


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I got that, too.  I just googled it.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in the response.  Yes we will take previously published ebooks as long as you show us you have a release and own all rights.  And the link is www.solsticepublishing.com  Sorry for the misspelling earlier!  Fingers moving too fast I guess.  Look forward to seeing some of your submissions.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Is is exclusive or non-exclusive? Since it's a 3-year contract from what I read I'm guessing it's exclusive but thought I'd ask. Would ebooks already on Kindle or say Smashwords need to be removed if accepted?


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

It is exclusive and yes ebooks already on kindle or smashwords would need to be removed to be accepted but we sell on both Kindle and Smashwords so it would go up as a second edition under Solstice Publishing.  We also sell on Fictionwise and Coffeetime Romance.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

We are looking for high quality authors in all genres of fiction.  Particularly erotic romance, paranormal romance, and horror.  Send a synopsis and first three chapters to [email protected]


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Is Solstice strictly an ebook publisher? Just curious.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

No our books also go into print after 10 months(or sooner depending on demand).  We use a variety of distributors for both ebooks and print books.

Thanks for your interest
Kelly


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Calling all Action, Thriller, Horror, and Mystery writers.  Solstice Publishing is looking for submissions in these genres.  Review the submission guidelines on www.solsticepublishing.com.  We Are The Turning Point in Great Fiction.

Kelly Abell
Editor in Chief


----------

